# DIY canister filter



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

i've been looking around for a canister filter and have noticed that some prices are way out of my budget range.. 
i thought i'd google around and see if anyone has ever made there own.
i came across this guys 1 and he has pics of step by step instructions on how to DIY..

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... -step.html

my only question is what type of pump would i need and how many lph would be best for a 500L aquarium?
any thoughts?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Very ingenious, your tank is 130 gal, im thinking you would need to make it 2 or 3 times bigger than that one


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Thats a pretty awesome DIY Project. But, I am thinking a sump would be better suited for you. More or less the same thing is done. Youre going to be buying a pump anyways, so why not build a sump?

As fusion said, if you go this route, you will need to make it bigger. Or make a couple of these. Which would require a bigger pump, or two pumps. And for the cost of that, you could DIY a sump easily.


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah its always handy to have a plumber for a best mate.. he recons this will be fairly easy... gonna make 1 big canister (the biggest pipe with all the fittings) and see how that goes then maybe make a second if need be... i'm just unsure on what pump to use.. think i could just use a pond fountain pump (3000Lph)??
not keen on a sump setup cause I've never used 1 and am unfamiliar with them.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

matt-sheeran said:


> not keen on a sump setup cause I've never used 1 and am unfamiliar with them.


I'd do some research before you make your decision. Sumps are much more convenient IMO.

Check out this DIY build for a second reference if you decide to go with the canister anyway.





Do this and build a cheap trickle/sump!


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

i still dont get why sumps are better tho.. for me i believe 1 or 2 canister filters will do the job..i move houses a fair bit so a canister would be easyer to unpack and set up again.. that trickle/sump says its ment to sit on top of your fish tank? that would just look ugly and get in the way?.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

The sump adds extra water volume to your tank which can be said of a canister too, but it's usually not nearly as much. This is beneficial to your water conditions, i.e. nitrates, etc. More water is always better. The sump is also just as easy to move as a canister. It will have two pipes that can be tucked down inside. The only downside might be taking up 1 ft. more space in your back seat, which isn't much to speak about. The sump will also provide great oxygenation to the water, and my favorite part, it will allow you to hide your heater and whatever else you normally have to stick in your tank. That is the biggest plus in my book. The sump will sit under your stand just like a canister. I'm not sure what he said in the video, but you'll just have to get a pump to push the water back up to the tank (same as the canister). Sumps are also much easier to clean as well, IMO. I've never had to start an external overflow, but aside from that there is no priming etc. Just flop filter floss and go. Anyway, post some pictures of whatever you build


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

ahhh ok i may give a DIY sump a go.. i might even do a canister as well, make even better filtration lol.. i've been looking around for a cheap bigger tank so i'll see how i go with that then i'll start my filtration


----------



## sion342 (Sep 28, 2012)

matt-sheeran said:


> i've been looking around for a canister filter and have noticed that some prices are way out of my budget range..
> i thought i'd google around and see if anyone has ever made there own.
> i came across this guys 1 and he has pics of step by step instructions on how to DIY..
> 
> ...


I believe u got to made another canister or bigger one,but that is an awesome idea, I will do this canister.


----------

